# In at the deep end on machine maintenance...



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...or at least disassembly and re-assembly.

Went to switch on the Rocket this afternoon, but stopped to top up the tank first. Good job I did as the top of the machine had a sizeable amount of white granulated sugar on it, which was clearly going down the ventilation holes and into the insides and water tank.

It appears that SWMBO, in an effort to be helpful, had inverted a couple of cups on the cup-warmer - but had not realised that there was sugar in one of them. Clearly nothing to do with me as I never use sugar with coffee. So I hoovered off as much as possible and then set to with a screw-driver, taking of the case and giving it a bit of a clean inside, plus a rinse out and re-fill of the water tank.

Amazingly I got it back together with no spare screws, and no cursing, and it works great again.

SWBMO astounded that I wasn't in the least bad-tempered about this, so I've earned lots of Brownie points to be redeemed at a later date. (Truth to tell, I've been keen to have the case off for a long time for a good peek inside.)

I suppose the moral of the tale is: warm your cups in the normal position - not inverted. Yes, I know that I've been told to do it this way in the past, but the lesson's well and truly learned now.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you're being very generous!







But if you now have one in the bank for later then so much the better!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And you won't burn your lips on the rims that way either...

Nice that you had an excuse for a rummage around with no screws left over.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't overfill your cups with your pre flush either (This also results in burnt lips)

Sounds like a perfect time to suggest that getting one of these...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

So that's what happened to the Daleks!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

And there was me thinking the Italians used Ferraris to make up for their other inadequacies.


----------

